# Licensing a kayak



## ohiogary

Ive bought a couple kayaks from dicks over the past couple of years and was wondering what you have to go thru to license them, so I can use them on state lakes, theres no title to them just a hull serial number.
Thanks
Gary


----------



## rblake

This should pretty much explain what you need to know. I would definitely go with the alternative registration ie. no numbers req'd on the side of your boat.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/Reg/Alternative/tabid/2776/Default.aspx


----------



## ohiogary

Thanks Rblake
Thats what I will definely do , when I purchased the kayaks, I thought about it afterwards, that they didnt come with a title.


----------



## fakebait

They should have gave you a bill of origin saying what the Id numbers, Model,make and it has to be signed by them. It's not a title, it is proof of purchase and ownership. You take this document to get it registered however you want.


----------



## claytonhaske

i bought mine from a yard sale and have no proof of purchase, or title or anything. what should i do? if anything? thanks, Clayton


----------



## Wow

claytonhaske said:


> i bought mine from a yard sale and have no proof of purchase, or title or anything. what should i do? if anything? thanks, Clayton


You register your yak at the same place you do your car. I'd give them a call. The previous owner should have an old registration slip. The vessel should have a state sticker. Hopefully, they can track it's history, to make sure it's not stolen. My yak came with a manual which had, on the back cover, the manufacturers "Statement of Origin" and Serial #.(See Link To the Division of Watercraft) : http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/opsguide/ohiovr1/tabid/2751/Default.aspx Good Luck -- Tim............................................................................................


----------



## Tailchaser

I have had a couple of Yaks & now I bought a canoe.Like stated, you can get a stick-on registration from their offices for around 25.00.(3 yrs ). You can go the numbers route too. It's a pain putting 3 inch numbers on a yak or even a canoe. Once registered you will get a notice every 3 yrs from there office for renewal like boats. Ohio requires reg. Michigan does not. All yaks & canoes manufactured have a serial number on them. Look on the sides , in or out. If not a metal tag , it might be etched or stamped in the hull material. This can be very hard to find somtimes.


----------



## CoolWater

While the single sticker is easier and much more handy... I like the full registration as the public places I yak cause me to get stopped way less. I'm guessing the full numbers on the side are easier to see from afar. I actually went in and requested this type of registration and they said no problem.


----------



## ohiogary

I know the first one I bought was a floor model and didnt come with any paper work, now I am starting to think if I put the receipt away.


----------



## Wow

Tailchaser said:


> I have had a couple of Yaks & now I bought a canoe.Like stated, you can get a stick-on registration from their offices for around 25.00.(3 yrs ). You can go the numbers route too. It's a pain putting 3 inch numbers on a yak or even a canoe. Once registered you will get a notice every 3 yrs from there office for renewal like boats. Ohio requires reg. Michigan does not. All yaks & canoes manufactured have a serial number on them. Look on the sides , in or out. If not a metal tag , it might be etched or stamped in the hull material. This can be very hard to find somtimes.


It may be a pain putting #'s on your yak, but the registration costs less $. If you like paying more, every 3 years, use the numberless option. Duhhh! Whatever floats your boat. LOL! ...................................................................................................................


----------



## fakebait

Many kayaks are made of certain materials that numbers and stickers will not adhere to very well or for very long. Mine was such and I made a plate to adhere the number to then rivited on the back storage cover which met the state's requirements. Your choices will boil down to which is best for the Kayak.


----------



## fishingful

I have a white water kayak that i bought that was a demo boat and dosent have a serial number so we will see what i have to do to get it registered with the alternative registration


----------



## spfldbassguy

I don't have a problem with the numbers on the side of my yak,it's my sticker. Had one fall off this past year and now I gotta go get a replacement one. Called the local water craft office and the lady said it's cost me $4 to get a new sticker,not too bad. I renew mine evey 3 yrs as well.


----------



## Wow

spfldbassguy said:


> I don't have a problem with the numbers on the side of my yak,it's my sticker. Had one fall off this past year and now I gotta go get a replacement one. Called the local water craft office and the lady said it's cost me $4 to get a new sticker,not too bad. I renew mine evey 3 yrs as well.


Rub the area down with 91% rubbing alcohol, Isopropyl, not Cuervo Gold. Let dry . Your stickers will stay stuck. --Tim ..................................................................................................................


----------



## spfldbassguy

Wow said:


> Rub the area down with 91% rubbing alcohol, Isopropyl, not Cuervo Gold. Let dry . Your stickers will stay stuck. --Tim ..................................................................................................................
> View attachment 40774


Going to try that out as soon as I get my new sticker here soon.


----------

